# A chair for Sabrina.



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Hello, guys.

This will be a progresive project. I want to make a high chair for Sabrina. I took some of my scrap provisions and gathered some information from the web. Ana White´s site was useful for this.

This first stage is for the chair base. To this moment I am checking some details for the seat, arms and the back of the chair.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Looks like you are off to a great start Alexis.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

nicely done...


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Looking good. Reminds me of some I have seen in the restaurants.


----------



## firstmuller (Aug 28, 2014)

Keep the picture coming. will be nice to see the end product.
Allen


----------



## Roy Drake (Feb 10, 2014)

Well thought out and done.


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

MT Stringer said:


> Looking good. Reminds me of some I have seen in the restaurants.


Yes, Mike. You are right. 

I am trying some ideas for the seat but several safety issues are involved. Several defects coming from the reclaimed wood, maybe mahogany, need to be deleted. I am working on before to apply a primer.

Suggestions are welcome


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

Alexis, Thanks again for another fantastic photo array with captions included! I love the way you are using reclaimed wood and several home made tools. Your use of your tools and skills is very apparent and I'm noticing a steady improvement in your work that you have shown us. Thanks so much my friend!

Otis Guillebeau from Auburn, Georgia


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

Alexis, When I replied (above) it was my post number 1,498 - so this one should become my post number 1,499. In this post, I want to pose for you a question: Are you in China now, or are you in Venezuela? I ask because of your thread about MDF production reduction.

Thank You,
Otis Guillebeau from Auburn, Georgia


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

'You're a better man than me, Gunga Din.'
I'd have just junked that wood and not given it a second thought (this coming from the guy with piles of leftover lumber all over his yard (_*embarrassment*_).
Great stuff, Alexis!


----------



## Jayson69 (Oct 17, 2014)

That is awsome.


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Hi, Otis.

I am in Venezuela from a year ago. The project I was working at is already finished. By the way, the chinese plywood quality is not good enough. I made some woodworking projects in China and didn't like it. Good quality material comes from Canada and the price is amazingly high.

Give my bests to your family.


----------

